# LG Pre-Launches Signature Series G6 OLED TV; Samsung 4K Blu-ray Player Officially Hits Market



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Nearly two months prior to becoming available to retailers around the United States, LG Electronics is hosting a limited pre-launch program for its 2016 65-inch 4K Signature Series OLED television (OLED 65G6P). The pre-launch program is a one-day event (today, 2-8-2016) exclusively being extended to a total of nine retailers across the nation, including Value Electronics in Scarsdale, NY. 

LG Electronics is entering a 4th generation cycle of producing OLED televisions and is currently the only manufacturer shipping consumer OLED displays in the United States. If you’ve been following OLED’s rise to prominence, then you’ll know it’s captured the heart and eyes of consumers and industry analysts. Eastman Kodak originally forged the technology into existence, and LG wisely acquired sole legal possession of the science and technology patents. They hold the keys to the castle and have overcome several hurdles to make OLED televisions a reality. The Signature Series is LG’s new flagship line, featuring 8.3 megapixels, High Dynamic Range, wide color gamut capabilities, and a host of other technologies.










Retailors included in this limited pre-launch include Best Buy Magnolia, PC Richard & Son, ABT, Nebraska Furniture Mart, Brands Mart, Bjorns in Dallas, Video Audio Center, Fry’s Electronics, and Value Electronics. Participating retail locations will demo the G6’s capabilities and have access to a limited allocation of 2016 LG 4K OLED televisions prioritized for pre-order fulfillment. 

“We are very excited to host this premier launch event with LG and to be the first to show the public the superior picture quality from LG’s stunning new OLED 4K HDR Ultra HD TV,” says Robert Zohn (Founder and President of Value Electronics).

According to Zohn, highly skilled audio and video experts will be at his Value Electronics location to demonstrate and answer questions. He added that snacks and beverages would be on hand (Monday, February 8, from 8AM-8PM).










In other news, Samsung’s highly anticipated UBD-K8500 Ultra HD Blu-ray player has gone on sale much earlier than expected. Originally thought to go live in March, Samsung officially posted it for pre-order on its website ($399) and held a small sale at Santa Monica’s Audio & Video Center. According to multiple news outlets, the Audio & Video Center location has sold-out of its allotment. PC Magazine is reporting that some Fry’s Electronics stores are rumored to have the player in stock early. 

It’s looking like Samsung is making a strong move to be the first to market in the Ultra HD Blu-ray player realm, and we might start to see its players fall into enthusiasts hands far sooner than expected.


_Image Credits: Value Electronics, Samsung_


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Accurate and informative write-up. Very interesting that Eastman Kodak is the actual inventor of OLED display technology and LG had the guts and foresight to go ahead and purchased the patents. That explains why no other manufacturer can make OLED TVs without buying the OLED panels from LG Display. 

We've had our Signature Series G6 for almost 2 weeks and as a serious videophile I can attest to the exceptional picture quality this 2016 4K flagship OLED TV delivers. LG advanced 4K OLED with this new series as they have done since they began marketing them back in 2012.

-Robert


----------

